
We Turned Down YC - giacaglia
https://victor.pont.is/article/no-yc
======
vikramkr
There's an offhand comment about the first remote demo day failing - is that
true? And what does a demo day failing mean? Were companies unable to raise
money, and if so, is that because of the macroenvironment or the new remote
setup? Fundraising on demo day is a _huge_ part of the draw for startups, and
a failure of that is a pretty big deal. Is there any more information on what
happened?

------
allenleein
(Also) Accountability — Write a weekly update. Post projects to
[https://pioneer.app/](https://pioneer.app/)

